# Fs: Silvertip BNP 1"- 1.5" carrying longfin gene



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Although these aren't long fin silvertip bnp the mother is long fin so they carry the gene. When these bnp reach adult hood and breed it is possible a small amount of offspring will have the long fin.

$3 each for silvertip bnp approximately 1.5"

or

$20 for 8 silvertip bnp approximately 1.5"

Pickup during week around Knight Street and King Edward Ave, Vancouver, weekend possible meeting elsewhere depending on my schedule/direction of travel.

Selling Dragon Stone (Ohko Rock), and texas holey rock from same tank as well, here


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, added cardinal tetra


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Pm sent

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw these fish in person. Very healthy.
Thanks for the fish!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

All pm responded to


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

All Cardinal Tetra spoken for/sold.

About 10-15 silvertip bnp left, Reckon is enjoying the group he bought! =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Handful of around 1.5" silvertip bnp left maybe 5-10, and lots of 1" - 1.25", see first post for pricing


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I would love to pick some up in the next week if I can make it into the city. I will PM if it is possible.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Handful of around 1.5" silvertip bnp left maybe 5-10, and lots of 1" - 1.25", see first post for pricing


Bump to top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks randylehay, two pickups of fish this week =)

Larger BNP pending pickup, lots of the smaller left


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you! Beautiful little plecs, 5 minutes in tank and already exploring. 
Got 36 cardinals from kacairns last week and not a single casualty. Clean tanks, he obviously cares about his fish.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, I've also gone back to get more fish from kacairns. Great fish!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Noticed I have some more at 1.5" silvertip bnp with long fin gene. I also have a between 3-6 that are upwards of 2" for $4 each.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Still more available =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, see first post


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Closing thread, new ad will be posted on Wednesday, will include long fin silvertips as well, very limited quantity of them so check back often for the new ad! =)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a preview of the juvie Longfin silvertip BN. This was about a month ago , he's grown a lil more and the fins just keep getting longer it seems:


----------

